# catfish?



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Catfish of the list as lawful fish to shoot? Didn't see it listed this year at TPWD.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

It ain't legal this year. Don't shoot anymore catfish with your bow


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Yup.*

Yeah thats what I figured.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep they took it away from us....still dont know why. We rarely got any catfish and never got one more then 5 lbs.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yup we definatly didn't decimate the catfish population with bow and arrow.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Their excuse was that "doesn't look like anyone is doing it anyway". This was based on gamewarden reports (still unseen) that documented coming across 100 or so bowfisherman, allegedly many of them mutliple times, thereby decreasing the number. This gave the allusion that no one must bowfish. Therefor no one is shooting catfish. So to put a stop to the catfisherman crying along with the CCA with their worries that we will ask for other "game" fish to be added, the commissioners decided to drop it. Don't even get me started on the "trial" season, that was extended because there wasn't enough data or info gathered the first season, but decided to end it before the second season even got started. So what data did they look at? Apparently the first years data, which wasn't sufficient. Makes no **** sense to me.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

No really it was about enough people *****ing more than it was about the catfish. They didn't like our "means" of taking catfish so they got rid of it. 

It had nothing to do with the catfish populations at all.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Bowfishing is like spearfishing they are both just misunderstood.


----------

